# babybel cheese



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Can a rat eat babybel cheese? We have quiet a bit in the fridge and I am the only one that eats it so? Since I have 4 rats everyone would just be getting a quarter of it.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

OK,
Cheese isn't the best thing for a rat, but some rats do like it.

If you're sharing with your rats...... You might want to split "1/4" of a Babybel, between all 4 of your rats. Then you can eat the other 3/4 of it. 

That would give them each a couple of bites. So, "in moderation" and "not too often", they can enjoy cheese with you.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah I def wasn't going to give it to them often but I will lower the amount given (though i hadnt given them any yet)


----------

